# We have lots of ducks - 2nd split opens this Saturday



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Lots of ducks have been showing up in our marsh for the beginning of the 2nd split of the 2018/2019 southwest Louisiana duck season. The first split was very successful for us harvesting almost 3600 ducks and the 2nd split is gearing to be even better. Donâ€™t miss this opportunity to experience a gentlemanâ€™s hunt in professional blinds with professional guides and lots of action in one of the finest managed duck marshes in all of the state of Louisiana.
We have some specially priced hunts during the holidays that you can save over $200.00 per blind.

See the dates below

Call toll free now at 888.762.3391 or just click here
https://hackberryrodandgun.com/book-a-trip/

December Wednesday the 19th
December Thursday the 20th
December Friday the 21s
December Friday the 28th
December Sunday the 30th
December Monday 31s
January Tuesday the 1st
January Wednesday the 2nd
January Sunday the 6th
January Monday the 7th

Here are a few pictures from the first split


----------

